# donations...



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello guys,
I am a disabled Veteran in need of back and neck surgery. I have created a web site for donations. I am just trying to cover the cost of out of pocket and travel expenses for me and my wife. This will be done in Tampa, Fl. I am not able to work and live pay check to pay check and it has been very hard for me to come up with the money. This is very humbling and I did not wanted to do this, but I have no other option. If interested and can help thank you very much.

here is the link https://www.giveforward.com/fundraiser/q0k4/willie-cruz-disabled-veteran-back-and-neck-surgery


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Alright guys. Lets step this up.

I've reached out with my donation. And passed it on on my Facebook page.


----------

